# Fallout 4 Cait Vault 95 Quest



## SpieleKing (26. Januar 2016)

Hallo ich wurde von Cait auf ihre Abhänigkeit angesprochen und gefragt ob wir in die Vault 95 gehen um sie zu heilen. Das Problem ist aber, dass ich egal was ich mache, kein Quest dazu bekomme. Stehe mit ihr in der Entgiftungskammer und es passiert nichts. Ist das ein Bug???
Danke schonmal


----------



## Homerous (27. Januar 2016)

Das müsste ein Bug sein. Ich konnte die Quest durchführen und bin vom Ergebnis erfreut.
Oder man muss nochmal mit Cait sprechen, das könnte auch sein.


----------



## HanFred (27. Januar 2016)

Die Quest habe ich zufälligerweise gestern erst abgeschlossen. Man muss sie noch einmal ansprechen und, sobald sie auf dem Stuhl sitzt, den Computer vor der Tür benutzen. Falls das nicht funktionieren sollte, wird es wohl ein Bug sein.

Edit: Der Bug Scheint öfter aufzutreten.
https://steamcommunity.com/app/377160/discussions/0/492378806380989009/


----------

